

Madness and the Muse - samclemens
http://chronicle.com/article/Madnessthe-Muse/148845/

======
l33tbro
Sometimes I wish articles like this had a tldr at the start. Skimmed to the
bottom and it concluded that the link between creativity and mental illness is
a bewildering puzzle for experts

